# Tips and/or advice for smoking turtle



## unclejojo (Feb 26, 2011)

I am gonna try to smoke some turtle meat in the near future,and was looking for some advice on temps.

I am going to smoke the meat,(cajun dry rub),and was needing to know what the internal temp for the meat should be?

Have had it in stews,soups and fried.Just wanna try it smoked.If nothing else,just to satisfy my own curiosity on whether or not it would be any good.

 Thanks for all the help/suggestions in advance


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 26, 2011)

I gotta see if anyone replies to this....  You've got me curious as well, Unclejojo!  Where are all of our southern brethren when we need them??!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 26, 2011)

I can't say that I remember reading any posts on smoking turtle but I'm guessing someone has. Is it all removed from the shell and all that already?


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=smoking+turtle


----------



## unclejojo (Feb 26, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> I can't say that I remember reading any posts on smoking turtle but I'm guessing someone has. Is it all removed from the shell and all that already?


Haven't figured out my "game plan"...still in the making..pretty sure that it will be out of the shell...the only thing we have figured is that we will need smoke and beer...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








fpnmf said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=smoking+turtle


Thanks for the link..i have been looking thru the past posts...found nuthin,but still lookin


----------



## daveomak (Feb 26, 2011)

I've caught, cleaned and deep fried snapping turtle. The meat is delicate. IMHO, you might try a light cold smoke like you would to cheese for starters. Then cook as you would normally.


----------



## unclejojo (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks DaveO..will keep that in mind


----------



## biteme7951 (Feb 26, 2011)

Turtle can be tough so you have to cook it a while.  I would brine it first with a poultry style brine. You can smoke it for a few hrs to get the smoke into it then double wrap tightly in foil with a little liquid and drop the temp back to 225. Make sure there are no holes or openings in the foil because you are more or less making a mini pressure cooker.  A few more hrs and you will be able to feel when the meat is starting to break down.

Good luck, turtle is some fine eats!

Barry.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Mar 1, 2011)

I _*knew *_our SMF brethren would come through even on something as off the beaten path as turtle (at least out here on the left coast!!)!!!!


----------



## meatinc (Mar 1, 2011)

Turtle like this 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





?:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_XPEAg259y...QE/ZhLmidcnyIk/s1600-h/turtle+2-21-10+100.JPG

Sorry - I can't get the pic to post within the entry!


----------

